# Hair thinning



## mypittriton (Dec 29, 2011)

My pit is 4 years old and his hair is thinning all over Can anyone help?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you post a pic , that is the best bet. And when did this start? what is he being fed? any bumps or redness? have you checked for fleas? 
Start with that .

For posting pics best way is to upload to a host site like Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and then resize to 600x or smaller and copy the "IMG" code from there and paste here.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

could be so many things, like Angel asked about fleas and it could also be allergies as well, have you changed anything (laundry detergent, food, environment?) has it just started thinning or has it always been thin and now its just more noticeable?


----------



## Maritsa (Nov 8, 2011)

Our Pitty also went quite patchy... took him to the vet.. they said its mites... like fleas that lie eggs in the hair follicles...when they hatch and one hairfollicle is full, they move to the next one... he is gttting 3 injections every two weeks.. had his 2nd one yesterday, and its already clearing up....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pictures would be best it's hard to know what it is without more background and pictures.


----------



## elenlili (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know how to thin dog's hair, I don't know but I think every nature and animal has its own specifications. So I don't know about these.
boot camp orange county


----------

